# new ....old display cabinets



## Basil.W.Duke (May 27, 2013)

I salvaged 2 sets of large butler cabinet doors and constructed new boxes and shelves


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (May 27, 2013)

here is another set that i put together last year


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (May 27, 2013)

another few


----------



## andy volkerts (May 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jimmartin
> 
> here is another set that i put together last year


 Nice cabinets! I couldnt help but notice the two Bogle Vineyards boxes next to your cabinets, they are just down the river from me. Great wine too.......


----------



## chimi2003 (May 29, 2013)

Real nice work on reconstructing the cabinets,looks like you make good use of them to.


----------

